# Looking for a breeder on the East Coast!



## ashleya1226 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi everyone-- I am new here, so apologies if this isn't the correct "place" for this question!

I've been looking for a V pup for about a year now (wanted to make sure it was the right time, right location, etc.). During that time I was communicating with a breeder in MA who was extremely nice/helpful, but unfortunately the timing for her upcoming liters isn't ideal.

I'm looking to take the last few weeks of the year off to spend with the puppy to get him acclimated to the house/myself, get him on a schedule, etc.

ANY help would be appreciated-- I'm in CT but willing to travel as I want to meet the parents, breeders, check out the place first!

Thanks so much in advance!
Ashley


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi Ashley,

We got our puppy from a breeder in Vermont named Mary Corbett. She can be difficult to communicate with at times, but the quality of her dogs that she breeds is very high and we've been very happy with our puppy. Here is her website, Autumn Oak Vizsla's. She's also good on the phone (sometimes more than email). So if you ever wanted to speak with her about the dogs or Vizsla's in general, I would almost recommend calling her instead of emailing. 

http://www.autumnoaksvizsla.com/

Our pup was from a liter with Jack and Mickie last August. She is about 14 months now


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome! I'll send you a PM.


----------

